# Prettiest Maine **** east of the Mississippi!



## BrnTabbyLvr (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's my sweet kitten, Clair. She was going to be used for breeding but the new owner chose a different kitten at the last minute so she was 4 months old when I got her.  I've had her for 3 weeks today, and she has grown soo much in that short amount of time! She is almost 8 lbs and is 5 months old. She is into everything and loves chasing the laser pointer. She follows me around the house everywhere I go, even to the bathroom! haha I can't help but love her! My 11 year old rescue Maine ****, Bodhi, is still getting used to her, but they do play chase and groom each other.  

2nd day at home: 









end of 1st week:









Big brother Bodhi watching over her 









Being cute! 2nd week at home









End of 2nd week at home









3rd week









end of 3rd week 









my pretty girl 









Thanks for looking at the pics... maybe i'm crazy, but I just think she's adorable!! haha


----------



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

You're not crazy....she is gorgeous! I love Maine Coons!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*wow*


----------



## BrnTabbyLvr (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, you two.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on your new furbaby. Hope your older kitty gets used to her.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

She really is beautiful and growing so fast!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice pictures. 

I would love to get a Maine ****!


----------



## BrnTabbyLvr (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the sweet compliments... I feel very fortunate to have her. I've wanted a Maine **** kitten for years, ever since I rescued my senior MC, Bodhi. He is the most wonderful cat I've ever known and I just had to get another MC! I have not been disappointed.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, that is a spectacular kitty! How much does Bodhi weigh btw?


----------



## Purple Sage (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful kitties!!


----------



## BrnTabbyLvr (Sep 22, 2012)

chuck72 said:


> Wow, that is a spectacular kitty! How much does Bodhi weigh btw?


Thank you  

Bodhi just went for his shots and checkup last month and weighed 14 lbs 8 oz. He's on the smaller side for a MC but still a big boy! Clair may be bigger than him when she's full grown! Her daddy weighs 20+ lbs and she is built and looks just like him.


----------



## Purple Sage (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow!! I didn't realize Maine Coons were that big ... and I thought my 10.5 pound Sammy was big. :cat3


----------



## phoebs1992 (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful cat!! I have one that is part or all maine **** ( not sure since I found him on my back porch). Here is a picture of him


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

Love your gal Claire! Such a pretty gal!


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

PurpleSageRR said:


> Wow!! I didn't realize Maine Coons were that big ... and I thought my 10.5 pound Sammy was big. :cat3


Oh my yes they grow huge! Imagine having a 20 pound sack of potatoes landing on your stomache one night. Very sweet and cute boys, but painful at times..


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Very pretty. How is spring grooming with a maine ****?


----------

